# HOG Mandy Lynn's new baby



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A bit late as a birth announcement....but first time goat mum, Steph of Honey Hollow welcomed her 4TH DOELING THIS YEAR!!! Mandy delivered a 3#12oz pound doeling with a bit of assistance on Wednesday July 29th.

Introducing Honey Hollow Clara Bell










She is a mirror image of her sire HOG Black Jack

Pics of mom n dad can be seen here http://www.honeyhollow.me


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Steph -- what a cutie!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Now that's a cutie patootie-congrats! :stars: "Clara Bell" is awesome.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats....very cute .  :greengrin:


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats! She is so pretty!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

congratulations. But 4th this year? HOW. Did she have triplets earlier this year? :shocked:


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

Oh no this is Mandy's first this year. Our other doe Prissy had 3 does July 13. So we have gotten 4 total does for the year.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:hammer: Oh I see. I thought wow she looked good for just kidding and kidding earlier this year. :scratch:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl!!!!! :stars: :girl: :stars: :girl: :stars: 

Congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

What a little cutie! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

She is gorgeous!! Congrats on your beautiful girl Steph! :stars: :girl: :stars:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I just love her, congrats on such color and beauty!


----------

